# Donde encontrar el Cable 5.1CH INPUT NGS SOUNDMASTER



## meeraa (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola queria preguntar que si sabiais donde encontrar este tipo de cable 
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/Bellic_sullyvan/13042011336.jpg
(se la he cogido a otro compañero del foro)
Si sabeis donde lo venden o cualquier tipo de adaptador .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

El cable es un cable común y corriente.

El PASACABLE PRENSACABLE viene aparte.

Saludos !


----------



## meeraa (Oct 14, 2012)

Sabes como se llama para preguintar en alguna tienda o pagina donde comprarla y como buscarla ? DOSMETROS ? GRACIAS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Cable envainado chato


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 14, 2012)

el cable que necesita es el que dice 5.1 input,parece ser una especie de din 9


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Tenés razón !

Lei mal


----------



## nf mv (Oct 14, 2012)

Aca de este lado del mundo lo solucionamos con alambresitos y silicona..!!! jajaja 
No... en serio, si no conseguis el cable, y no queres desarma y estudiar el circuito...
1-conectas todos los parlantes del sistema
2-le das el volumen max
3-(importante! primero detecta cual es la tierra, si es comun a todos, creo que si xq el conector tiene 9 pines mas la carcaza y tenes 6señales -FR FL C RR RL SW-, que seria 12 cablecitos)
4- con un alambre fino le vas metiendo ruido en cada uno de los pines y va a sumbar el parlante correspondiente, ANOTAS!
5-pones los cablesitos de ese lado y los rca o lo que lleve del otro
ojala te ayude..
es "chancho" pero funciona!je
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Esa ficha se llama MINI DIN 9 PINES

Ojo que hay desde 3 hasta 7 pines 









Buscá este cable


----------



## meeraa (Oct 16, 2012)

como se llama el cablecito por favor exactamente din 9pines macho es el.conecgor necesito el cBle ae salga hacia el rojo y negro de audio


----------

